# I don't know about this one...



## dwndrgn (May 26, 2004)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]From http://www.sfcrowsnest.com[/font]

[font=verdana, arial, sans-serif]"Hopes are slowly rising for a new British made Sci-Fi comedy scheduled for production start in June 2004. 

Created by Director Andrew Dymond, Starhyke - billed as a ' raunchy comedy' - will be the first new British SF TV series made in over 5 years. 

“This is a totally new style of science fiction, it will have the same effects as the big budget sci-fi greats, but is ultimately a comedy show in the same vein as such spoofs as Airplane or Police Squad. It’ll be a joke a minute, roller coaster ride of raunchy fun and frolics as the crew each develop their own personal way of adapting to a new environment.” Jonathan Brown, Producer, told the 'Nest.

The first episode is set 3000 years in the future; everyone on Earth has become an emotionless drone set on colonizing space without regard to local ecosystems. Humanity's lack of emotion has made us a remorseless Borg-like race that destroys without conscience. Aliens intent on releasing a biological weapon to re-awaken our emotions attack Earth, in the hope that the rekindling of our compassion will cease our need for destruction. 

During the attack on Earth, an alien ship escapes and timeslips into the past. Chased by Captain Blowhard and her crew, the aliens destroy their own ship creating a biological explosion that infects the Captain, her crew and the ship's bio-based computer systems. When the crew awaken to find themselves in the 21st century, they soon discover that they have emotions that are so enhanced that they can no longer control them. 

The Captain and her crew face various challenges during their journey as they try to get a hold of their escalating emotions. The storyline is based on the crew’s need to return to their own time and features British postcard humour as the crew get themselves into trouble such as some garbage chute action and fights in alien lap dancing bars.

Shooting on a small budget, the producers have expressed their keeness to steer away from the usual comic-book look of British TV-based science fiction; aiming for a show that has the special effects of any big budget movie. To do this company has its own established CGI special effects and animation unit and is building a blue screen studio in Bristol.

The show cast line-up includes Claudia Christian (Babylon 5), Bond Girl Rachel Grant (Peaceful Fountains of Desire in 'Die Another Day') and Jeremy Bulloch (Boba Fett in Star Wars). The rest of the cast have credits including Stargate SG1, London’s Burning and Lara Croft.

Benny Hill in space? Only time will tell.







[/font]

_[font=verdana, arial, sans-serif]25 May 2004 by JessicaMartin"[/font]_
​


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 27, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> [font=verdana, arial, sans-serif]Benny Hill in space?[/font]


  Now there's a concept.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 27, 2004)

Oh neat. Will there be musical numbers too?


----------



## nemogbr (Jun 10, 2004)

If it's as good as Red Dwarf, count me in as a reviewer.


----------



## Ivo (Jun 11, 2004)

Sounds interesting, I will have to check it out for sure once it makes over to BBC America.  I like the fact that the effects are going to be done well and in-house.  I'm tired of seeing bad effects on TV based Sci-Fi series.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 11, 2004)

Hm...a woman named "Captain Blowhard"? That sounds like a cheesy start.


----------

